# Twitch Plays Pokemon Emerald



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2014)

here we go again



​


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 21, 2014)

A female named Camila. Near the 40,000 people mark.

Nevermind, it just restarted


----------



## eHav (Mar 21, 2014)

the pc cant handle the emulator for that gen


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 21, 2014)

We're now a boy named T. 

THEY RESTARTED IT AGAIN

Back to a girl, named A.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh, this is still going. Cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2014)

Watch this get more players to campaign for Gen3 remakes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2014)

If all is right with the world they'll pick Treecko as the past two games starred the Fire and Water starters..


----------



## Island (Mar 21, 2014)

Mudkip master race.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2014)

Did they reset again? lel


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 21, 2014)

They got a Torchic. Nickname is zyyxyy.

They already whited out.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 21, 2014)

Democracy's out forever (Or until it's absolutely necesssary).

Sad the mob didn't get the Treecho they wanted, but eh, Torchic kicks all kinds of ass.

... Which may or may not be a good thing after what happened to the LazarGator last time, hah.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 22, 2014)

Can't wait until they get to the TrickMaster.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 24, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Can't wait until they get to the TrickMaster.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 24, 2014)

Lv.33 Torchic + no democracy


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 24, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Lv.33 Torchic + no democracy



Torchic with Gar Glasses.

Make it happen.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh god, not the PC again.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2014)

Zexy the overleveled, unevolved Torchic has been released.

The PC is safe they said.
We won't be releasing anything they said.
No danger they said.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 25, 2014)

rip mon amie.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 25, 2014)

Golbez said:


> Zexy the overleveled, unevolved Torchic has been released.
> 
> The PC is safe they said.
> We won't be releasing anything they said.
> No danger they said.



Who will be our Hero now?!


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 25, 2014)

Their Azumarill is pretty high, level 33. They also managed to get a Shedinja.

I don't know how well leveling Abra will go though.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 26, 2014)

Shedninja solo'd Watson apparently.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 26, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> Shedninja solo'd Watson apparently.



The Holy Ghost?


----------



## Island (Mar 27, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The Holy Ghost?


Rick Gastly was the Holy Ghost.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 28, 2014)

Island said:


> Rick Gastly was the Holy Ghost.



Second Coming of the Holy Ghost.

Whatever.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 28, 2014)

They seemed to stick to Budha Bug.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 29, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> They seemed to stick to Budha Bug.



ooh, that's even better.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 30, 2014)

TPP Questionnaire! (All versions)

*Favorite version?
Favorite protagonist?
Favorite pokemon?
Least favorite pokemon?
Favorite nickname?
Favorite fan-given nickname/role?
Best item?
Worst item?
Best moment?
Funniest moment?
Saddest moment?
Best battle? 
Anarchy or democracy?
Favorite fanart/comic/meme?*


----------



## lacey (Apr 1, 2014)

So I went to TV Tropes to look something up for this, and I saw this:



> Twitch Plays Pok?mon FireRed: The fourth game confirmed by the streamer. It is a remake of the first Pokemon Red, but this is a hacked version which introduces a randomizer, meaning that ANY Pokemon can be encountered. Game is set to happen after Pokemon Emerald, with the TPP community having suggested either making it an Alternate Continuity or having FireRed set in the far future of Kanto.



Please let this be true oh my god. Imagine if they encountered a Mewtwo right out the gate. 

[e] Apparently  the randomnizer settings he's going with. 

Was honestly expecting him to skip FR/LG, but, hn. 

Also:

*Favorite version?* Red.
*Favorite protagonist?* Red.
*Favorite pokemon?* False Prophet. 
*Least favorite pokemon?* 
*Favorite nickname?* Rick Ghastly. 
*Favorite fan-given nickname/role?* ATV DRAGON SLAYER 2016
*Best item?* Nugget. 
*Worst item?* S.S Ticket. 
*Best moment?* Operation: Shoot For the Moon. 'Nuff said.
*Funniest moment?* The great ledge debacle in Red. Also, spending 6 hours trying to cut a tree. Also, 
*Saddest moment?* Bloody Sunday. Abby and Jay Leno getting released as well. 
*Best battle?* There's a lot of good ones, but the battle between AJ and Red in Crystal was phenomenal. So glad the creator decided to use "our" team for that finale. 
*Anarchy or democracy?* Anarchy bby
*Favorite fanart/comic/meme?* I haven't really bothered with Emerald, but I _love_  so much.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't paid anywhere near as much attention to this as the others, but I decided to check on it. Azumarill is level 73 and they only have 6 badges. And the Google document mentions something about a Great Cabbage Harvest. I see 26 Oddish in the PC section and one in the Daycare


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 2, 2014)

It took them 9 mins to waste the Master Ball this time...on another trainer's Zubat. 

Catching Zapdos with it in Yellow truly was a miracle...getting all the way through the Power Plant w/o using it.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol at wasting a master ball on a trainers Pokemon 

They should make some team rocket hack for Pokemon game, where you go around stealing Pokemon, but the police will chase you  GTA only,with pokemons


----------



## Island (Apr 7, 2014)

The stream encountered a shiny today.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 8, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> TPP Questionnaire! (All versions)



*Favorite version?* Red               
*Favorite protagonist?* A
*Favorite pokemon?* Digrat 
*Least favorite pokemon?* Zubat
*Favorite nickname?* Espeeonage 
*Favorite fan-given nickname/role?* Keeper :33
*Best item?* Pokewatch/nav
*Worst item?* Dome Fossil
*Best moment?* Green's defeat
*Funniest moment?* Digrat's last second wild card at Silph Co. 
*Saddest moment?* 1st Bloody sunday, jesuschrist
*Best battle? * AJ Vs Red
*Anarchy or democracy?* Anarchy
*Favorite fanart/comic/meme?* Can't decide.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess we all lost interest 

Fire Red in 12 hours

Helix will return


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 8, 2014)

Did they already beat the E4?

What about the whole Battle Frontier for Gold Symbols then?


----------



## lacey (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope. Originally, there was about 6 hours left, but the creator extended it. There's two days left before FireRed starts. 



He's being a bit of a butt tbh 

It is kind of surprising though. It took them 4 days just to get 3 badges. Pretty sure they were faster than this even in Red.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2014)

Wallace screwed them up 4 times already


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahaha, holy shiz, we entered the E4 without healing

Time for Wallace to solo again 

EDIT: I oversteminated them. They lost to Sydney even with Level 100 M4 


I slightly hope we won't ever beat Wallace before Fire Red starts. This way he would remain the unbeatable Champion and shiz would be hilarious


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2014)

What the hell happened today?
Did it crash or something? It was offline and the chat was working pretty strange. Now it returned and there is this standard message that "Twitch Plays Pokemon will resume shortly!"

Guess they really won't manage to beat Wallace anymore


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 10, 2014)

...Azumarill used Rollout?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 11, 2014)

Holy shit that gif 

Now someone replace Kid Buu with Wallace


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 11, 2014)

If they ever make it to X & Y, and they don't catch a Goomy, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 11, 2014)

I was laughing so hard today at TPP, so many hilarious moments.

And now a war between Anarchists and Democracists emerged once more.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 11, 2014)

Its finally over...

Rollout sweep


----------



## Golbez (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like they finally won, and with just 3 hours left, hah.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 11, 2014)

I missed it! D:
Did anybody upload it to you tube?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 11, 2014)

A is back for FireRed, she's really growing into me. We need to catch a pidgey AND and a marill. Can you imagine Huge power Rollout


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 12, 2014)

god,randomizers are hilarious.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 13, 2014)

AHAHAHHAHAAH they got the Dome Fossil in Fire Red


----------



## Golbez (Apr 13, 2014)

And so it all came full circle.

And all was well in the universe.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Arena Trap Overheat Hoppips


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 14, 2014)

We got squirtle and a Pure Power wooper (oh my god, imagine the quagsire)!


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 15, 2014)

it'll probably change abilities upo evo.

and Chairman Meow got useless,it seems.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

Hahaha, random trade boy is offering Mew for a Male Nidoran.

Things are getting really interesting now


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't believe we're pulling it. I was actually there when we hunted for and caught a Male Nidoran, then deposited Quagsire to the PC.

Hivemind to it's fullest.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 21, 2014)

God the HUD is gone. And the music is dying. 

Btw (◕‿◕)(◕‿◕)(◕‿◕)


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 22, 2014)

WE HAVE BEATEN KOGA (Thanks to my support, obviously!)

Flameslash hero of Fire Red!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2014)

I heard they got Mew


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 22, 2014)

Dome Fossil turned out to be

*Spoiler*: _HYPE_ 



- F


----------



## Golbez (Apr 22, 2014)

And Old Amber turned out to be Charizard.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 22, 2014)

Golbez said:


> And Old Amber turned out to be Charizard.



seems legit.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 24, 2014)

Mew knows Rollout and we have a non-Truant Slaking. I think this may be our best team so far.


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Zapdos was a Mewtwo,and we run away from it


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 26, 2014)

Articuno was a Mew and it self destructed


----------



## alekos23 (Apr 26, 2014)

Slaking learned Fly


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 26, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> Slaking learned Fly



To the skies, Shormu!


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Taking control of TPP_ 














EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 





courtesy of DawngeonGaming from Twitter




This should speak for itself


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 28, 2014)

Come to think about it, all of our TPP teams have been amazing, well except for the Hoenn maybe.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 28, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> -snip-



Here kitty-kitty-kitty-kitty.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 29, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Here kitty-kitty-kitty-kitty.


----------



## Xeogran (May 1, 2014)

Why does the streamer take so long breaks, it's like he purposedly wants the thing to die.

Could have atleast left us with post-game Fire Red. Now Platinum's audience will be non-existant because of that.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 1, 2014)

I kinda miss Catz tho 

*Spoiler*: __ 



ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ Catz or Riotz ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2014)

That feel when the current highest lvld pokemon is Flareon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 14, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> That feel when the current highest lvld pokemon is Flareon



where's your helix god now?


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 13, 2014)

@ 43:35

Does it mean that I'm in Guinness now?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 13, 2014)

Good enough for me


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 18, 2014)

Nani Sore ​
The hivemind has nicknamed their Tympole Nonon (original name: NONNQWNNSO)
Literally the last place where I'd expect a canon Kill la Kill reference.


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> That feel when the current highest lvld pokemon is Flareon



How delightful.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 1, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!​
We just finished Pokemon X. The adventure is over.

I'm so proud of the past 7 months. 
The ending brought tears... ;_;


----------



## Island (Aug 12, 2014)

Apparently  went viral for awhile, capping out at around 20,000 simultaneous viewers.


----------

